# Making A Network Bridge?



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

How can i do this?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Buy one?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I mean, I want to create a network bridge through my laptop, so I can access my tivo through my network through my laptop


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

You haven't described what you're trying to accomplish. 

Command line? HTML / GUI? Watch video, or control the Tivo via the remote? From inside your home network? From the internet through your laptop?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh sorry, I want to access my tivo through my laptop, but I know i have to connect the tivo to my network via a USB Ethernet Adapter

So, would creating a network bridge within my laptop accomplish this? If so, how can this be done?


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

gravely101 said:


> Oh sorry, I want to access my tivo through my laptop, but I know i have to connect the tivo to my network via a USB Ethernet Adapter
> 
> So, would creating a network bridge within my laptop accomplish this? If so, how can this be done?


Your question doesn't make any sense. Again, please describe the scenario if you really want some help with this.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

100Tbps said:


> Your question doesn't make any sense. Again, please describe the scenario if you really want some help with this.


I have just hacked my series 2 directv tivo, and now I want to access it through my computer so I can use the hacks (Tivowebplus etc.)

I want to access my DTV tivo through my laptop, and I know that my tivo has to be connected to my network connection, and I read some places that creating a Newtwork Bridge within my laptop will allow me to connect my tivo to my network through my laptop.

Thats a descriptive as I can get


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I think what everyone is having trouble understanding is: 
Why not just connect your tivo to your home network directly (rather than bridging through the laptop). 
(most of us with hacked tivos access them that way)

Are there technical reasons you can't or don't want to do it that way?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Are you currently using a router?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, I have a WRT45G

And I want to access it through my laptop because my tivo is near my laptop, and my Computer with my router is downstairs, away from my DTV tivo


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Find a compatible USB Wifi adapter for the Dtivo and just put it on your network and you will be able to connect to it from any computer on your network.

The only restrictions would be that you can only run either no encryption or WEP using one of a couple preset keys.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Or you can do what you are suggesting and getting another router capable of running in bridge mode and connect the dtivo to the bridged router via an ethernet cable and the two routers would communicate wirelessly.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I agree with Finnstang's two replies.

If you create a bridge for the Tivo it means your laptop can never leave the desk and must always be powered! A wireless adapter on the Tivo or a wireless bridge means the Tivo can access the internet at any time.

I suggest you find a used WRT54g version 1-4 and install aftermarket firmware on it for a very inexpensive and reliable wireless bridge.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

> I suggest you find a used WRT54g version 1-4 and install aftermarket firmware on it for a very inexpensive and reliable wireless bridge.


I have used these routers with aftermarket firmware with good results. I would suggest for ease of setup to get an Apple Extreme and an Apple express router. The bridge mode configuration is a breeze. You can get the G speed Extreme and express probably for a steal now that the N speed routers are out.

Trust me unless you are proficient with routers and bridges the Apple solution is much easier to setup and use.

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

ciper said:


> I agree with Finnstang's two replies.
> 
> If you create a bridge for the Tivo it means your laptop can never leave the desk and must always be powered! A wireless adapter on the Tivo or a wireless bridge means the Tivo can access the internet at any time.
> 
> I suggest you find a used WRT54g version 1-4 and install aftermarket firmware on it for a very inexpensive and reliable wireless bridge.


The laptop has to be on all the time? Well, when I turn the laptop off I most likely not be using the tivo online features.

And also, what wireless adapters work with t DTV Tivo?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

gravely101 said:


> The laptop has to be on all the time? Well, when I turn the laptop off I most likely not be using the tivo online features.
> 
> And also, what wireless adapters work with t DTV Tivo?


If all you want to be able to do is have a hardwire connection to your tivo from your laptop, just get a crossover ethernet cable and use a static IP address.

Of course with this setup you will never be able to truly appreciate the functionality of a networked DVR, but then again if you use your laptop as a bridge you won't really be able to do that either.

Trust us it is simpler and more practical to either bridge two routers or get a wireless bridge rather than using you notebook.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

JWThiers said:


> If all you want to be able to do is have a hardwire connection to your tivo from your laptop, just get a crossover ethernet cable and use a static IP address.
> 
> Of course with this setup you will never be able to truly appreciate the functionality of a networked DVR


Well, if I do this what can I do with the networked dvr? I have a DTV tivo, and really the only reason I modified it was to extract the tv shows.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The big one is Multi- room Viewing (MRV). Its been a few months since I used DIrecTV and I understand that there has been a software upgrade that added some functionality, but took away MRV on a hacked DTivo. BUT, if you have more than 1 DTivo use 6.2a, you can have most/all the functionality DTV added plus MRV and extraction (which can't be discussed here). Since you went to the trouble of hacking your DTivo you might as well get all you can out of it.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> If all you want to be able to do is have a hardwire connection to your tivo from your laptop, just get a crossover ethernet cable and use a static IP address.
> 
> Of course with this setup you will never be able to truly appreciate the functionality of a networked DVR, but then again if you use your laptop as a bridge you won't really be able to do that either.
> 
> Trust us it is simpler and more practical to either bridge two routers or get a wireless bridge rather than using you notebook.


I've gone to HomePlug netowrking for my HR21s so have my old Belkin wireless G Router/AP bridge that needs a new home.

The HomePlug adapters sold through DirecTV are stupidly simple to setup and run faster than G.


----------

